# A great commercial is a short story and the Kia EV 6 hits it



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

A great commercial is a short story:





Bob Wilson


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This commercial likely was the best for me - top 2 or 3 for sure.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah--I thought the Zeus EV commercial was a bit of a miss, because it showed things running out of charge over and over again, and only Zeus could recharge them. It didn't seem like a great way to promote EVs.

The Kia commercial, on the other hand, showed an EV charging something else, with no magical powers required. That emphasizes that EVs often have charge to spare, a much more appealing message.


----------

